# Picking a goat breed.



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 14, 2011)

We are looking for goats again, we raised dwarf Nigerians for a few years but found that the small goats don't provide enough milk for a family of eight. So we sold off our last Nigerians last year and now were looking again, this time for a larger dairy breed for milk mostly. We're in central Alabama, so heat tolerance is important. 


Thanks!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 14, 2011)

I heart Oberhaslis!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 14, 2011)

You may want to visit farms in your area and see which of the large dairy breeds you like. They all have their good and bad points. If you just want a heavy milker, the Saanans are a good one. But you can find heavy milkers in all the breeds.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 14, 2011)

Were looking to make cheese and yogurt, plus just to have good milk. A good temperament too, they will be loved.  

La manchas, Nubians, Saanans and Alpines are whats on ours list right now.

The other is finding a breeder in our area once we do decide.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 14, 2011)

Good temperment?  La Manchas!  Their sweetness makes up for their silly looks.  It grows on you.  Trust me....


----------



## julieq (Jan 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You may want to visit farms in your area and see which of the large dairy breeds you like. They all have their good and bad points. If you just want a heavy milker, the Saanans are a good one. But you can find heavy milkers in all the breeds.


Second that!  We had Nubians when we lived in Alabama and they did fine in the heat (and in the cold winters too).


----------



## chandasue (Jan 15, 2011)

I second Lamanchas.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Good temperment?  La Manchas!  Their sweetness makes up for their silly looks.  It grows on you.  Trust me....


yep! and they milk like the dickens


----------



## jsjustice7 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had nubians when I lived in Alabama. I loved my Nubians. Mine was so sweet. She would give a little more than a 1/2 gallon in the morning and 1/2 gallon in the afternoon. We had plenty for our family of 7. I even had enough to freeze. Nubians and LaManchas originated in warmer climates so they better suited for the warm climate of the south. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 22, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> I heart Oberhaslis!


X2 They're quiet, have lots of milk, are on the smaller of a dairy goat,but not nearly as small as nigerian's


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 22, 2011)

Toggenburgs not on the list? :/


----------



## HeatherM (Mar 23, 2011)

I third LaManchas! They have good milk for cheese, and they milk a lot! And they tend to be a little less...vocal than some breeds. And they're delightfully silly!


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Mar 23, 2011)

We got Lamanchas! Two adorable cream/white doelings. 
And Nubians..... Who said we could only pick one? 
Hopefully we are going to start a mini project.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Gerbil! Those are adorable!  I'm getting a Nubian/Saanen cross buckling for a pet in 4-5 weeks! I can't wait!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 23, 2011)

I just love 'em!


----------

